# Officio Assassinorum - recruiting?



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

I've found examples about how the Callidus get recruited but can't find info on any of the other branches. Just wondered if any one knew how the Officio Assassinorum goes about recruiting new assassins?

With Culexus, I would imagine that Inquisition Black Ships hear about some strange child born without a soul and then warp on over to the planet to pick them up. Though who would actually come into contact with them to do the training is a bit of mystery - most fanatical Emperor worshipping folk find them to be an abomination.

Evesor could be flipped out SM or similar military dudes.

But the one I find a real mystery is the Vindicare Assassin. As SM and Imperial Guard both have sniper and scout units, they would want to hold on to the very best sharpshooters they can. What happens to elevate a good infiltrating scout / sniper from squad unit member into the Assassinorum?

I'm assuming (rightly or wrongly) that the assassins have been drafted into service and not volunteered to be muderous lunatics.

Does anyone have any insight please?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I vaguely recall that it is not decided which temple a recruit goes to until after a degree of basic training. Something to do with evaluating the individuals strengths. Obviously Culexus recruits would be different, but for the other three, I think this is right.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Assassins are raised in the Temple/s, they're not recruited from other organisations like an Inquisitor or storm Trooper might be. So you wouldn't have an Imperial Guard Sniper or Space Marine joining the Vindicare and Eversor Temples respectively.


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info Khorne's Fist and Baron Spikey, you're saying that assassins don't come from other units and are seperately trained in the temples from scratch. 

According to the Lexicanum, a Callidus assassin named Asaid Virenus began life as a thief, killer and impersonator on a distant hive and was recruited by the Inquistion and given over to the Officio Assassnorum for evaluation, which would fit with both your explanations.

But I'm still confused. Is there an Imperial talent scout that goes around nurseries going 'that is one violent toddler, they'd be great as an Eversor!' or 'Look at that kid killing squirrels with his air rifle - sign him up to the Vindicare immediately'?

Or are the children orphans of fallen Imperial Guard / citizens who get thrown into the Inquisitorial bargain bin and picked over by the various Officios?

Sorry to ask so many questions, but I was thinking about doing a fluff story about a Vindicare Assassin and I need to know his background.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It's a bit of everything, with I think most coming from Imprial orphanages. The reason they are recruited so young is for similar reasons to SMs, in that they need young developing bodies that are easier to manipulate and modify to purpose. Recruit assassins go through nearly as dramatic a physical change as marine initiates.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Also, the indoctrination is required, and I suppose that especially in the form of the Culexus, Bloodlines are everything.

Black Ships finding the Soulless are pretty important finds, as they are one of the few counters for the warps, bearing the Pariah Gene. Naturally, this makes them hard to make friends with. Along with that, the Void Born (or those who live their lives on the Imperium's Fleet Ships) are naturally more susceptible to this Gene, according to Dark Heresy.


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Again, thank you for the answers. I can now get down to writing my fluff about the Vindicare Assassin.

Probably be the usual background story - Orkz invade a distant Agri world and by the time the Imperium get there, everyone is dead except one kid fending off his homestead with his dad's hunting rifle. So impressed are the Imperium with the kid's skills, they ship him off to Terra to be evaluated by the Officio Assassinorum. Of course all the while, the kid wants to get revenge by taking out the Ork Warboss who organised the invasion. And naturally, many deaths ensue.

I know it sounds a bit like a Western, but I'm thinking of writing the story in that style.

If I can pull my finger out, I'll put something together and plonk a chapter down on Original Works.

Thanks again.


----------



## Inquisitor_ball (May 12, 2008)

- for refernace it should noted that there are atleast 2 other temples mentioned in the old assasins codex - venorueum and sabatorium ( spelling?)


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

Unknown Soldier said:


> I've found examples about how the Callidus get recruited.


I'm intrigued. How are these black widows recruited?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Inquisitor_ball said:


> - for refernace it should noted that there are atleast 2 other temples mentioned in the old assasins codex - venorueum and sabatorium ( spelling?)


I've read a bit about them in the old codex - Venoreum was obviously the Poisoning Role, and Sabatorium was the Old 'Oh he fell into the trench and that Gas Explosion was an Accident' Temple. Cheers for that - I'd forgotten about them until you mentioned it


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Fangio,

You can find info about the Callidus here - http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Callidus_Temple

Inquisitor_ball and Vaz - From what I understand, GW have changed the codex and left two assassin temples as blanks, so you can create and customise your own, much in the same way as SM chapters.

After reading up on the assassins, I've now come to realise that the most 'bad ass' dude in the Imperium, is the man who trains Eversor Assassins. I don't think Edward James Olmos, Michelle Pfieffer and James Belushi combined would last one day at Eversor Academy.

'Hey, who left the fridge door open?...Gwarrrk!'


----------

